# Visiting june 2013



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone. Visiting Cyprus for a 5 day break in June normally come within the family but this time visting on my own just me and my camera, has anyone got any ideas for places to visit photogenic wise. I have done the troodos but visiting on my own I can move around the island thanks for your ideas


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Immediate thoughts would be the whole of the Akamas from up high right down to the north coast beaches. The Avagas Gorge always offers good photo opportunities and changes each time we walk it.

Pete


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Pete. I have looked at the Arkamas region is it easy to get round. Wanted to go to the last castle but unless you have a 4x4 it's impossible I've been told


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Thanks Pete. I have looked at the Arkamas region is it easy to get round. Wanted to go to the last castle but unless you have a 4x4 it's impossible I've been told


You've been told entirely wrong. I find it strange that this topic comes up on various forums and there seems to be a core of ex-pats that believe that if they take their cars off of smooth tarmac they will immediately fall to pieces.

The road up to The Last Castle is rough but any car is capable of travelling up it.

Much of the Akamas is accessible in an ordinary car but there are a few places where deep dusty sections and heavily rutted track will cause ground clearance problems. It is ground clearance that is the main issue rather than 4 wheel drive in my experience.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I agree that the last castle is accessible in an ordinary car with care but I would not want to do the Akamas in anything other than a 4x4. Maybe thats just me being a woos but I find parts of it scary even in a 4 x4
It always amazes me how many hire cars you see on the roughest parts of the Akamas but the hire companies don't warn people that if they go off road and they have an accident the insurance dosn't cover them, so a stone through your sump in a hire car could be a costly business. Read the small print on the hire contract to make sure you know where you can and cannot go in a hire car.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I agree that the last castle is accessible in an ordinary car with care but I would not want to do the Akamas in anything other than a 4x4. Maybe thats just me being a woos but I find parts of it scary even in a 4 x4
> It always amazes me how many hire cars you see on the roughest parts of the Akamas but the hire companies don't warn people that if they go off road and they have an accident the insurance dosn't cover them, so a stone through your sump in a hire car could be a costly business. Read the small print on the hire contract to make sure you know where you can and cannot go in a hire car.


Woos !!! 



The fact that you see so many hire cars there indicates how navigable it is in an ordinary car.

If you put a stone through your sump it indicates you weren't paying attention to the road ahead, in my opinion.

Pete


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the advice I will look into a jeep safari. May be the best way. Break is booked , using Paphos as a base so can also do day trip to Nicosia green line etc Can't wait to be in Cyprus again, without the kids this time so can explore the island


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are some lovely little churches in out of the way places that make great subjects for photos
I also like to watch out for really old gnarled olive trees with big hollows for taking pics of. It never ceases to amaze me how some of them manage to survive and have lots of greenery and olives on despite having absolutely no centre at all. Ain't nature wonderful

If you have a hand held gps I could send you some co-ordinates of fabulous places I have stumbled across through geocaching.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd recommend Agios Sozomenos - an abandoned village with famous Gothic church ruins and the crumbling mud brick, bullet ridden remains of houses - and not far away the ruins of the palace of the last Venetian Queen of Cyprus - its a bit out of the way but easily drive-able and find-able with a decent map but almost totally ignored by the heritage industry here (despite having world renowned Gothic architecture). Take a packed lunch and plenty of water as the nearest shops are way off and despite being virtually in the suburbs of Nicosia, because of the buffer zone, its a long way round...


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi all thanks for all the interesting tips. Sorry Veronica I don't own a GPS, but will be doing some serious googling over the next few months btw can anyone recommend a good shuttle service from the airport. Getting some crazy quotes online


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok, Veronica you made me laugh also with your woos comment and it prompted me to look it up since I thought the spelling may be off and I found these definitions that made me laugh even harder.  

Urban Dictionary: wuss

Now, back to the topic - if you have a rental car on your way from the airport you could swing through Skarinou and Lefkara if you haven't been before.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi all thanks for all the interesting tips. Sorry Veronica I don't own a GPS, but will be doing some serious googling over the next few months btw can anyone recommend a good shuttle service from the airport. Getting some crazy quotes online


Take a look at the link below.
The fares from the airport to Paphos are quite cheap.

Coach and bus Transport by Osypa buses in Paphos ( Pafos ), Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Ok, Veronica you made me laugh also with your woos comment and it prompted me to look it up since I thought the spelling may be off and I found these definitions that made me laugh even harder.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: wuss
> 
> Now, back to the topic - if you have a rental car on your way from the airport you could swing through Skarinou and Lefkara if you haven't been before.


Ok thats me Cleo, a person of dual sissiness as defined in the urban dictionary.
And yup I had no idea how to spell it but now I do. Thanks


----------



## TravelingMan (Feb 9, 2013)

What dates will you be in town? I am lookinf to get to Cyprus june 15 thru 30th. I have a friend in Larnaca so that will most likely be my home base.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Everyone , still planning trips for when i come to paphos in june , Veronica thanks for the bus links, can you all help again, as i will not be hiring a car, is it possible to get to fig tree bay by bus and if so anyone know how long it would take please? ive got trips planned for polis/latchi and then Arkamas region ( Thanks Pam n Dave) Fig tree bay, & Kyreina , as im only here for 5 days , leaving a day for paphos & peyia . Thanks for everyones help Regards Alan


----------

